# antibiotics making it worse



## montana23 (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe I have IBS-D or at least SIBO, perhaps both. I have been to a gastrointestinologist, had a colonoscopy etc. I do not currently get stomach cramps or pain (though I have in the past) and there is no immediate need to run to the bathroom. The most consistent symptom is loose stool. The doctor diagnosed me with IBS.Recently, I was prescribed Xifaxan 600mg (3 [email protected] 200mg) a day for 14 days. The medication either didn't do anything or made my IBS-D worse. Worse only meaning loose stool was extremely loose, completely unformed, diarrhea. Then later I had strep throat (was already off xifaxan) and was prescribed 1750mg amoxicillin (2 [email protected] 875mg) for 10 days. This had the same effecting making the stool very fluid and loose, completely unformed.After I stopped these drugs the stool solidified again slightly, or at least wasn't as loose as it had been when I was on them.I feel this is a confirmation my problem is bacterial based. However I'm not exactly sure what it means or what I should do. I am posting here if someone else can offer advice.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This happens to many of us so you are not alone.I would definitely try to get yourself on a probiotic because the antibiotics may have upset your bacterial balance in there and the probiotics can help restore that balance.Visit our Probiotics forum for more info on Probiotics.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## montana23 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestion, I will try probiotics. Just a point of note I'm more interested in specific suggestions than emotional comfort. If I'm not alone I'd like to hear whats helped other people.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well then you can go and visit all of our forums that seem to apply to your symptoms and read what has helped others. Just use our site navigator on the bottom right of the page. I was thinking the Antibiotics-SIBO/Probiotics/D Forums for a start...All the best


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I cannot take antibiotics due to them causing me Diahorrea,but i had to take them a few years ago due to a lung infection.I am 46years old but i had to take them in liquid not tablets and at a childs dosage,it was a bit easier on my system.But i would never take antibiotics unless absolutely had to!and also never an adults dosage always a childs where possible.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

What a strange disease this is.Antibiotics actually 'help' me in the sense that they push me closer to C than D.I am currently taking Trimethoprim while I'm waiting for a hospital visit for a urinary problem and they do actually push me towards C which helps me to form solid BMs most of the time.It seems it's horses for courses!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Same with me. Antiobiotics always give me terrible diarrhea so I shall only take them again if really really need them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotics may be something worth checking into. If you need specific recommendations I would start out with Align, VSL#3, Culturelle or Digestive Advantage. There are some others that work, so you may see what appeals to you. I would avoid any that have a lot of FOS or inulin added as those can increase gas too much for some people.You may also want to check out the Calcium thread pinned at the top of the diarrhea forum. Some people find that helps with diarrhea, and others find that regular Imodium use will control it.If you have more pain than anything else then the antispasmodics or low dose antidepressants (usually tricyclics if you tend to diarrhea)Usually with SIBO people get significantly better on antibiotics, not worse. However the wrong flora in the colon may make the IBS a bit better or a bit worse and after antibiotics you may recolonize with a different set than you have beforehand.Some people do find that a bit more fiber may firm up some loose stools so that may be another thing to play with if you just have stool consistency issues.


----------



## pi-ibs-d (Jul 26, 2009)

same sypmtoms here. however, most probiotics make things worse for me too. however, i did get consistently good results with florastor (yeast not bacteria). if you find anything that works well for you, please let me know.


----------

